# Breeding red bellies



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I have started keeping red bellies in hopes of being able to breed them. Do you think it affects their readiness to breed if I have piraya, ternetzi, and caribe in with them? In other words, would it be easier to breed them without these other species in with them, or does it not matter either way? For reference, I have 7 red bellies in the 150 already, and I have 3 ternetzi that I will be putting in their with them. I also plan on getting a piraya or 2, and a couple caribe. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i think if you put any more fish in that tank it will be over crowded then there will be less of a chance because they will be stressed. thats just what i think. but if you keep it clean and are lucky enough they should breed. i hope mine do someday.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

To successfully breed Ps, your gonna need to give them plenty of comfort, less stress, and best environment around. You have good piranha/tank ratio.. but adding more Ps (more aggressive ones at that) would sure NEVER give them the chance to even thing of breeding. 
Plus even if yo do provide the best environment around, its still gonna be basically up to them to decide if they want to pair off.

Also visit the Husbandy Forum for more info!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yes you may be adding too many to make them settle and pair off but you never know.
a good thing to possibly do is if you do get a pair have a tank cycled and free or keep a small community in it and when they do pair off remove them and them to the other tank and let them breed in that other tank.
if they do breed and are left with others you will get a lot of fighting and possibly casualties
dixon


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the info. guys. I guess I will just have to get rid of my festae, motas, and gachua in my 75 and turn it into a caribe tank.


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Ive got 6 reds + 4 caribe in a 125g.My reds have bred with no problems.


----------

